
What do we know about Elon Musk’s electric plane design? - mrfusion
https://medium.com/@andrewt3000/what-do-we-know-about-elon-musk-s-electric-plane-design-981e704f59a3#.vllfdi4s9
======
venomsnake
As soon to be late moore's law showed since 2006 - don't assume anything with
extrapolation.

Batteries may or may not hit the target density. Or they could easily surpass
it an order of magnitude.

